# Automate BSNL Home 500C for downloads (Windows Vista)



## a_to_z123 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi friends,

Many of us here have BSNL Home 500C plan which boasts of unlimited data during 2:00 am to 8:00 am.
So many people would like to know how to automate downloading during this time.
This is what I do to automate connection/disconnection on my *BSNL Home 500C Plan on Windows Vista*!

Remember you can additionally schedule your Downloader app or Torrent client.

*Step-Step tutorial by a_to_z124:-*

*1-a)* Open Notepad and paste the following code into it:-



> rasdial "<connection name>" <username> <password>



e.g *rasdial "BSNL Broadband" a_to_z123 pass123word*

*1-b)* Save the file as "connect.bat". Make sure the extension is ".bat"

*2)* Create another batch file named "disconnect.bat" in the same way and paste the following code into it:-



> rasdial "<connection name>" /disconnect



e.g. *rasdial "BSNL Broadband" /disconnect*

*3)* Open Task Scheduler by going to *All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->Task Sceduler*

4-a) Click on 'Create Basic Task' in the Actions pane on the right.

4-b) Type a name for the connect action, e.g. "Connect at 2:00 am" and click 'Next'.

_What I'll suggest is that better to defer the connecting time by 1-2 mins due to issues with BSNL server not registering your connection in the free slot. Yes, believe me BSNL is dumb! They don't automatically stop counting data at 2:00 am instead you have to disconnect and reconnect yourself after 2:00 am to be on the safer side. It has happened with a lot of customers across India._

4-c) Select 'Daily' from the Trigger list and click 'Next'.

4-d) In this section just select the time when you want to connect to the internet (i.e. 1-2 mins after 2:00 am). Leave other values as they are.
Click 'Next'.

4-e) Select 'Start a Program' and click 'Next'.

4-f) Browse to the 'connect.bat' file in the 'Program/Script' text-box and click 'Next'.

4-g) Click 'Finish' and you task is created.

5-a) Create another Basic Task in the same way for disconnecting at 8:00 am.

5-b) Here just browse to the "disconnect.bat" file where it asks for the 'Program/Script'.

6) That's it! You're done scheduling your internet connection.

7-a) Additionally if you want to Shutdown your PC after 8:00 am then just create another basic task.

7-b) When it asks for 'Program/Script' browse to "C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe"

7-c) In the 'Add Arguments' box type "/s /f" without the quotes.
Click 'Next' and click 'Finish'.

8) Now you've also scheduled your PC to shutdown at a particular time!


----------



## Sreekuttan (Jul 31, 2009)

i got connected automatically when i connect my modem. no need of dialing.. so its will not work


----------



## Sreekuttan (Jul 31, 2009)

i got connected automatically when i connect my modem. no need of dialing.. so its will not work


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 1, 2009)

gud efforts, but dload this for step by step info

*www.easy-share.com/1907136267/


----------

